# What Have You Done for your Marriage Today?



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought this might be an interesting idea and I could use some new thoughts on how to keep a marriage fun, interesting, and healthy. You can list anything you did for your marriage today...small, maybe seemingly insignificant, or something really creative.

Today I went through my panty drawer and trashed every pair that wasn't totally sexy. I then went to Victoria's Secret, retocked my drawer, and modeled my new purchases for my husband.

I also cleaned the toilet, since I know my hubby hates doing it! 

*What have you done for your marriage today?*


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

well...its 1 in the morning, and im making a cake....i like the vikki secrets idea...

that reminds me i should go to the mall.....

i think thats all today, that sounds bad...but i did make meatloaf on monday, his favorite, then lasanga, his other favorite...so i figure its time for him to make my fav...BAW-WAW-HA...


he did bring me a coffee today...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

well, I spent the not contacting her, I have been doing that quite a bit lately, not sure if she appreciates it or not though, does that count ?


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

I cooked for hubby and he made a coffee with 2 biscuits for me. At night, we gave massage to each other before sleep. We do pretty much same thing everyday, nothing creative or especially fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Made love even though I was tired. Allowing him to spoon me afterwards, instead of running off to complete chores.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Made her breakfast while she slept in. She hasn't been feeling well past day or two, so headed to grocery store to get up a few items, and then to make her some homemade chicken soup for her cold.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Hugged and kissed him a lot


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I gave my husband a huge kiss and hugs when he came home from work and told him how much I appreciate him


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

this thread gives me warm fuzzies...im going to kiss my H again


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

We researched refrigerators. For 3 hours. (I hate shopping and he loves it)

Then I listened for half an hour while he talked about Cricket World Cup (need I repeat myself? LOL)


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

trey69 said:


> Made her breakfast while she slept in. She hasn't been feeling well past day or two, so headed to grocery store to get up a few items, and then to make her some homemade chicken soup for her cold.


Your wife should feel lucky  My husband does the same thing, he makes the most *amazing* homemade chicken soup for me when I'm sick


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

I gave my husband a pedicure (that's love)and a leg massage.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband took the day off to go to a Coin Show, it is a hobby of his . I really don't understand all that much about the value of coins, mintings, gradings, it is something he likes to talk about. With every buy, explaining why this one is worth more than that one. All I kept thinking was "darn, I wish we bought these things LAST YEAR -the prices for silver & gold nearly doubled!

I always go with him to these events. He spent almost $3000 there & I kept my mouth shut - smiling the whole time. He finally bought some of those Carson City $1s he's been wanting to add to his collection & a $20 Gold 1896 Double Eagle, so he is happy. I picked up a "widow's mite" for $6 , thought that'd be an interesting conversation peice. 

And since we had a little extra time this am, I happily woke him up with a morning Bj - just for him.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll be giving my H a foot massage for 30 mins every day for a month. i lost a bet...haha. but still.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Blanca said:


> I'll be giving my H a foot massage for 30 mins every day for a month. i lost a bet...haha. but still.


Wow! What a bet  Should be a fun month(for him!) LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We should make more little "bets" like that in marraige, keeps it FUN & a little competition is always good ! Then we can lay back , relax and enjoy our winnings, whatever that may be!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I made reservations for dinner Saturday.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Bought a card for our first anniversary, which is this sunday. Lingerie has already been bought for two day mini break.:smthumbup:

Time flies. It feels like more than a year, because we lived together for two years, while we were engaged.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Same thing as usual...went and got dinner for us (didn't feel like cooking tonight), listened to him describe his day at work and all he has to still do (even though he didn't even ask me how my day was), complemented him on his flyers he printed, hugged him and rubbed his chest, tried to make him feel desired and loved (even though I rarely get a return on that investment). 

Yeah...I get bitter.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I cleaned up even though he's been home. He had a job interview at 3 and he'll be home soon.

Dinner is hot and waiting. 

Kids are clean and chilling.

I also bought his favorite beer.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I initiated a new technique. I decided we are going to sit and stare at each other for two minutes every evening, in silence. I know it sounds strange, it certainly feels a little strange, but I noticed we don't ever really look at each other. We look at each other while talking but I dont think I ever really look at him, focus on him, with nothing else on my mind but to look at him. I'm not really sure what to expect from it but it seems to be helpful when meditating so I thought it couldnt hurt to try it with my H.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I cleaned up even though he's been home. He had a job interview at 3 and he'll be home soon.
> 
> Dinner is hot and waiting.
> 
> ...


omg, I'm reading through all these posts and feeling more and more lonely, underappreciated and neglected... what I wouldn't give for someone to make me a hot supper, my son bathed and ready for bed and a beer, even once in a blue moon... granted there were times in my marriage that one of those things would "appear " for me, but never all converging on the same day, not even fathers day. sigh. I'm also realizing just how [email protected] awesome I sometimes was and how badly I want to do all kinds of nice things for a lover.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I bought some new lotion. My hand said thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lon said:


> omg, I'm reading through all these posts and feeling more and more lonely, underappreciated and neglected... what I wouldn't give for someone to make me a hot supper, my son bathed and ready for bed and a beer, even once in a blue moon... granted there were times in my marriage that one of those things would "appear " for me, but never all converging on the same day, not even fathers day. sigh. I'm also realizing just how [email protected] awesome I sometimes was and how badly I want to do all kinds of nice things for a lover.


Well, those are things I always did...then didn't do...then he moved out. Then I started again and now he's home.

So I promised myself, and him, that i would do those things, out of love...and dang it if it's not awesome to care for him.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Lon said:


> omg, I'm reading through all these posts and feeling more and more lonely, underappreciated and neglected... what I wouldn't give for someone to make me a hot supper, my son bathed and ready for bed and a beer, even once in a blue moon... granted there were times in my marriage that one of those things would "appear " for me, but never all converging on the same day, not even fathers day. sigh. I'm also realizing just how [email protected] awesome I sometimes was and how badly I want to do all kinds of nice things for a lover.


I am so with you on this.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This is a cute thread idea. Here's what we both did for our marriage today as I see it.

Me:
- When he told me off for nagging him to get out of bed, I stopped, apologized then after a few minutes rolled back towards him and kissed his face and neck instead. 
- I made us both a cooked breakfast.
- When changing the bed-sheets, the fitted sheet has shrunk slightly and I didn't have the strength to pull it over the corners properly. I called him to help me. I commented on his strong muscles (I saw him smiling, I know he likes when I flirt with him cheesily like this). When he was about to walk past me to get to the last corner, I stood close and started kissing him. Then pushed him onto the bed and we made-out. 

Him:
- Flirted with me while I was making breakfast.
- Made sure the dog was walked before it started raining and got groceries for us. 
- Worked hard on home construction project.
- Pulled me back to him, when I attempted to get up after making out. He made me feel sexy and desired. 

It's strange. I think of this as just daily living but in the context of these being things we did for our marriage, I guess they are.


----------

